# Sherwood R-977



## generico (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi there.

I was looking to change mi Pioneer VSX-829-K and i saw in Sherwood USA a new receiver "R-977 Advanced 7.1ch Networking Receiver"

Any review ?????


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have yet to see even a Professional Reviewer who has actually seen the 977. In addition, the Website is about as vague as possible when it comes to its Features. One I believe will not carry over from the R972 is the Trinnov Optimizer as I think S/N would have hyped this.
Cheers,
J


----------

